# decoy tips?



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

hey guys im a new snow goose hunter and i was thinking of makeshift decoys..i was thinking of baloons? white about 12-14inches long...what do yall think? please reply thanks


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

People out there have tried it. If your desperate go for it. I think they would pop in stubble with wind. I think it would be like hunting over car tires for canadas


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

How the heck would you transport a couple hundred ballons?? Would you blow em up in field?? You'd pass out before you saw the first bird!!! :lol:

Seriously...If you want to give snow goosin a try, invest a few bucks in some texas rag decoys and give it a shot. You should be able to field a decent spread for less than a hundred bucks. I think Ken had some for sale in the classifieds not long ago, pretty cheap too!


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

yes that was an issue that i was confronted with (transportation) it'd only cost about 20 bucks to but about 200 baloons (blow up with some of my buddies) and if we decide to hunt them agian than we just buy more baloons...how long does it take to set make texas rags? i tried it last year and it seemed like it took 3 hours to make 2 dozen taht looked halfway descent? maybe i wasnt doing it right?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

If you want to put them on stakes and tape the bottoms, three guys should be able to do a couple hundred in a weekend or so. If you just tie them with no stakes, You could do as many by yourself.
Good Luck!


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

stakes/no stakes ehhhh?? not sure what kinda stakes your talking about...can you tell me how you do yours so when i go down this weekend i can try it out? thanks


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

This should show you what they look like with stakes. Without stakes you simply tie the ends and drape them over the stubble.
http://www.cabelas.com/information/Hunt ... 05662.html


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

would a shiskabob (im not sure how to spell it) steak due?? i dont think we have any of those at the club and if i order them at cabelas they wil come in next week!


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

also im not the expert snowgoose hunter as you can see but tell me if this spread would work: 1 doz snow shells, 2 1/2 doz specklebelly, 1 doz shoulettes 1 doz windstock and about 150 texas rags and one Ecaller and 2 manual calls? maybe/maybe not i dont take snows that serious. thanks


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Depending on the area your hunting,you could get some shooting in with that spread. It all depends on if your in an area the birds want to be in. 
As far a skewers go (kabob sticks) way to small!!!! you'll need wooden dowels at least 2 feet long. or metal rods. 
Good luck hunting!


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

thanks for helping and replying to my messages (keep in touch) ps. do yall have this special conservation season?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep!


----------



## swman (Jan 29, 2004)

You can go to your local gas company and get a small helium bottle to fill your balloonsin the field! In ARK I spent $150 on the gas! I am a rookie at this myself so how much you take this is in consideration is up to you!I hope this helps!


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

yeah thats what im thinking (baloons)

Have you tried them yet...are they effective as you might think? and why use helium? just because its a substitute for air and you can take the bottle out to the feild with you?


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

swman-as far as baloons and gas...buy some tex rags and spend a weekend workin on them....in all the rags should cost about 80 bucks for 200 and alot more effective than helium baloons you cna reuse the rags


----------

